# Sun-dried Tomato and Cheese Muffins Recipe--TNT



## cara (Aug 13, 2006)

didn't have this ones for ages, just found the recipe agian these days as I was searching for some nice muffins...

in a large bowl, blend well:

5 large eggs
1/2 cup melted and cooled butter
2 cups sour cream

add:
2 cups crumbled feta cheese
1 1/2 cups oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained und cut
1 cup chopped and pitted black olives
4 large minced garlic cloves

in another large bowl sift together:

3 cups flour
4 t baking powder
4 t baking soda
1 t basil

combine the two mixtures, spoon the batter into prepared pan and bake 20-25min at 400°F. Serve warm.


----------



## cjs (Aug 13, 2006)

These sound absolutely wonderful - duly copied with thanks!!!


----------



## Constance (Aug 13, 2006)

Those sound really tasty. This looks like a big batch...does it make about 2 dozen muffins?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 13, 2006)

yummy! Yummmy!!!  Thanks Cara!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds super delicious Cara, I love the addition of feta cheese in a muffin recipe! I would really like to pair these with a big bowl of Greek Salad and/or some grilled lamb. Thanks Cara, these really look terrific!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 13, 2006)

This recipe sounds very similar to the antipasto bread that my local bakery makes.  It is one of my favorites breads.  Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, cara, these sound rich and delicious!  Thank you!


----------



## cara (Aug 14, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Those sound really tasty. This looks like a big batch...does it make about 2 dozen muffins?




yes, it does


----------



## MOMOFCSJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Those muffins sound great. Can't wait to try them this weekend!!! Thanks


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

I just sent the recipe to my sister and asked her to bring them to the Labor Day party.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 14, 2006)

I've C&P this great looking recipe, and each time I read over it, I keep thinking of so many different dishes that they (muffins) would compliment. The next time that I make Italian wedding soup, I will have to remember to make these - I think that they'd go wonderfully together


----------

